# I Hate a Thief!



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to buy a new tire for one of my tractors yesterday and my Cabela's card would not go through. Huh, oh well, here put it on this card. Before I got home, I had received a couple of text messages from *****@info.gov asking to verify my account for this and that. Not bloody likely, I just deleted the texts. Today, I get a text from Cabela's customer service. Someone had tried the old $1.00 charge at one place and then shortly after, a charge for $689.99 to Rakuten.com hit my account. What the heck is that? Called Cabela's customer service, confirmed the charge was fraud. Okay we'll issue a new card. Please confirm this, that and the other and your mailing address. After doing so, I gave her my address, same for the last 20 years here in Texas and she said did you just move to Oklahoma? Uh, no. Someone had changed the address on my account yesterday. I had to go through a bunch more of account info confirmation to prove I was me and where I was. The account was locked, fraud was confirmed and new cards and account information on the way to me in 4 to 7 days. I would really like to get my hands on the sorry SOB that sits in a dark room in front of a computer and steals from honest people with complete anonymity and no conscience whatsoever. I cannot tolerate a thief!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i hear ya on that

i had that happen with my check card several months back

they had done a small purchase then a big one at a best buy for $800 big screen tv

bank called he wife and asked if we were using it out of state(we have notify us on large purchases,with this account)

she called and asked me if i bought us a new tv and i am like "uh,hell no"

she called the bank back and told them it wasnt us,they blocked the card immediatly and issued me a new one

only upside is we were not held liable for the charge so they put the money back in the account

down side is the bank looses that money,and the people who commit id fraud rarely ever get caught and when they do its just a little slap on the wrist for them


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

had it happen to me once. some lowlife started making charges starting in missouri. charges started at one or two bucks and finally ended with A THOUSAND DOLLAR CHARGE IN NEW YORK.bank caught it and called me.got it all straightened out with one phone call but the scumbag never got caught
oh well... I am sure he'll pay one day.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Navy federal froze my account while I was stationed in California and traveling home because they picked up on 2 out of state charges and then called me when they opened that morning asking if my card had been lost or stolen. Since then I always call them and tell them when I will be traveling and the dates I will be in certain places so they know not to shut my card off. Identity and credit thieves are of the lowest life form, lazy and generally untraceable. At least old school thieves would pull a knife or gun and have some risk involved not that I think any more of them either. Cut their hands off so everyone knows they are a thief!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

or better yet, cut their heads off so they are no longer thieves.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

GRRRRRR! I HATE A THIEF!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lowlife scumbags, stealing from the hard working people. Can't say here what I'd do to them if caught.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Several reasons to go back to cash only !!! lol I also hate thieves.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago - and, it was my Cabela's card. My wife had a pile of groceries at Walmart and the card would not go through.

I didn't know it, but Cabela's had already called me earlier in the day, because someone tried the same thing: A $6 charge and then a $600+ charge - both denied.

Cabela's asked me if I had moved, when I called to complain about being cut off. New card issued.

The scum walks among us.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I generally view banks and bankers as one of the seven scums that plague the earth but to give them credit it was all straightened out no muss ,no fuss.

7 scums that plague the earth.
1. politicians
2. liberals
3.lawyers
4. bankers
5.insurance agents
6. car salesmen
and 7. everyone else


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, some years ago, my better half and I planned an all out excursion to the Grand Canyon, via Painted Desert, Petrified Forest, Meteor Crater, a stay at La Posada near "The Corner" in Winslow, AZ. Epic trip for our summer get-away. Three days before we're to start the journey, I get a call from Cabelas to confirm unusual charges on my card. The old $1 hit, then a ton of DVD's and CD's purchased in France. No, I says. They stopped payment and issued a new plastic, but I had to pay to have it hot shotted it to my door in two days. Little known fact. The Grand Canyon is crawling with French tourists, rude buggers too. Course, by the time I got there, I was a bit po'd at the French. So, I may have been a bit rude myself. Needless to say, Cabelas came through for us. And to the thief that stole my info and charged up some entertainment. You know where you'll eventually be, and good riddance.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Needless to say, Cabelas came through for us.


+1 on Cabela's. This isn't the first time this has happened and Cabela's notified me both times before any true damage was done. Last time, I got a call from customer service asking if I was in Mexico. Uh, no. Somebody had bought gas down there a couple of hours earlier and she said it was from a card swipe at the gas pump. Some rectal portal had made a fake card with my number on it.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My mother had the bank call and ask if she was in Texas buying shoes, they asked if she lost her debit card. Funny thing is she's never used her debit card, and never activated it. She still writes checks. Sounds like the Cabela's visa card is not very secure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like Cabelas got hacked. I've had the same thing happen with my bank card. Some ahole was buying groceries. I'm fairly sure I know where the hack occurred although I can't prove it. I've gotten into the habit of using my bank(debit) card if I can't see it at all times. If someone steals my Credit card info I'll deal with the issuer later but i don't want them to lock down my personal funds.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its so simple to fix and they dont even care to fix it. Have all debit cards emblazoned with your picture like your drivers license with holograms. Also require every cashier to ask for drivers license to verify the debit picture, and a law requiring them to do just that. If they dont ask , charge the cashier $100 as a fine, and the employer $500 I guarantee you it wont take but 1 time and the employee either gets fired or it never happens again as the other employees see for themselves what happens if you dont ask for ID. They DONT CARE, plain and simple.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are 100% correct Ralph. There is virtually NO ID theft in Europe because of the way things are set up there.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe Man Yall just Trying to knock the Crooks out of a Job, A friend of mine had a beautiful F-350 Brand New Went to Eat Came out $70,000 truck GONE! Never Found it and Insurance only Covered Part of the Cost so He has had to come up with $15000 to finish Paying for a truck He Don't Even Have anymore! The Cops Explanation was the Crooks got to Make a Living too!!! It Is UNREAL now days!!

I know Gap insurance would have helped in this Case but there should be No Reason for it!!! You know that Ford Has to Be Able to Track the truck Somehow with the Technology we have now!

Sux Big Time!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

ReidRH, my brother in-law had a new Dodge 4 wheel drive stolen a couple of years back. The insurance company did find it in Mexico but refused to go get it and told him he couldnt !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Back in the 80s, I was working in downtown Detroit on a flat roof on a two-story building with my partner. Heard some noise at my ladder and before I could move, it disappeared. Right under the arm of a thief, as he ran away with it. Dang. How to get down now. No cell phones in those days.

Jumped to a utility pole about 6 feet away and shimmied down. My pal was to scared to do what I did, so I had to buy a new extension ladder so he could get down.

Then we went looking for the scum, where we saw him running down an alley. All we got was a flat tire.

Good thing I didn't have a gun on me, 'cause I'd still be in jail.

Here's another...Back in the 80s, took my dog out for some exercise and when we got home it smelled like smoke. My dog was running up and down the stairs right away. Just missed the crooks that broke in while I was gone. They stole my coin collection.

Cops arrived and spoke to my daughter, who appeared to have slept through it all. Nope. She was an accomplice and told the cops where these 2 guys were hanging out. They had escaped from some juvenile home. Cops said they wouldn't go in the big woods where they had camped. The smoke smell was that of their campfire.

Put on my camo clothes and did what the cops wouldn't do and went looking for them. Didn't take a gun, because I didn't want to shoot them; just wanted my stuff back.

Saw 2 guys about a half mile down the railroad tracks carrying a bag. Drove to the police station and told them it looked like our suspects were leaving town.

I hid behind a building with the policeman and let the dopes come to us. Surprise! The officer pulled his sidearm on them and I took my stuff back. I held one while he cuffed the other one.

Kicked my daughter out of the house and still have the coins.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am fortunate this has never happened to me....YET!!!!

Seems like Cabelas has an issue with their cards as I think I read on this thread has 3 of you with issues...by by Cabela's Plastic if it were me.

Moreover one thread said use cash. That's not a bad idea but since most places wont accept anything over a $20.00 now days because of counterfeiting. A person would have a wad to carry on a trip. Plus if it's lost or stolen their in insurance unless it's your homeowners. Not to leave out this one if you don't camp.....today hotels demand you put a credit card on file.

You guys are all great predator hunters and trappers, remember that when you use plastic for a purchases. Because as we all know that thieves are opportunist just like the coyotes we pursue.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is a $20.00 dollar bill ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A piece of paper worth about 20 cents now days! YD


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What is a $20.00 dollar bill


Time for some fun...new thread!!!


----------

